# Probleme mit Altivar 31



## Ruebe (18 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier eine Altivar ATV31HU22N4, also einen 400V 2,2KW mit Softwarestand 1.7.

Der Gute hat einen Schützausfall während des Laufs mitgemacht - also ist die Leitung vom FU > Motor während des Laufs getrennt worden.

Seit dem zeigt er die Fehlermeldung "SCF" an.
Bedeutet: Kurzschluß am Motor.
Diese Fehlermeldung ist leider nicht resetbar, auch ein Ausschalten des FUs über Nacht brringt nichts und die Fehlermeldung bleibt auch, wenn der Motor abgedrahtet wird.

Ist der FU nun im Nirwana 

Viele Grüße

Ekkehard


----------



## hausenm (19 April 2010)

Wohl ein Schneider, die haben einige Probleme mit dem Halbleiterausgang
(sicherer Ausgang) für das Motorschütz.
Hatte in der Slowakei dait zukämpfen. Es gibt bei dem 71 (großer Bruder) Störungen die nicht durc Spannungswegnahme resetbar sind (speichernd).
Diese können nur mit Bedienteil resettet werden. Wenn das auch nicht geht ist der Opto hinüber.
So long


----------



## Ruebe (19 April 2010)

Hallo,

besten Dank für die Info....hab´s befürchtet.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 April 2010)

Wer hat denn ein Schütz in der Motorleitung


----------



## Ruebe (19 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wer hat denn ein Schütz in der Motorleitung



Der, der noch den Arm dran haben will, wenn er mit FU ohne sicheren Halt auf der Maschine Werkzeuge/Werkstücke wechseln will


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 April 2010)

Ruebe schrieb:


> Der, der noch den Arm dran haben will, wenn er mit FU ohne sicheren Halt auf der Maschine Werkzeuge/Werkstücke wechseln will



wie wäre es dann mit einem Schütz VOR dem Umrichter ??? Zwar auch nicht schön aber nicht so schädlich....


----------



## Ruebe (19 April 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> wie wäre es dann mit einem Schütz VOR dem Umrichter ??? Zwar auch nicht schön aber nicht so schädlich....



Naja, nicht nur lt. Schneider weniger zu empfehlen, da das ständige Ein- und Ausschalten des FU die Kondensatoren himmelt.
Da die Maschine am Tag überschlägig ca. 2000 mal den sicheren Halt braucht, würde der FU sicher nicht alt.

Im Gegensatz dazu hat meiner sicher schon 20 Notaus mitgemacht.
Normalerweise trennt der Schütz ja erst bei Stillstand.
Bin nicht sicher ob dessen Abritt überhaupt direkt mit der Trennung durch den Schütz zu tun hat.


----------



## mariob (20 April 2010)

Hallo,
große Lastsprünge am Wechselrichter können nicht nur bei Umrichtern tödlich sein, deswegen auch keine Laserdrucker an USVs. Deren Heizung ist Phasenanschnittgesteuert.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## virtex (28 August 2010)

Wenn es denn überhaupt noch aktuell ist.

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit meinem 2phasigen Altivar 31 1,5kW.

Den habe ich bei einem online Auktionshaus ersteigert, angeblich nur als Ersatzteil bevorratet.
Was soll ich sagen - war eher Eratzteilspender.
Jedenfalls die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bei Dir, also defekt.

Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Zeit genommen und das Teil komplett zerlegt und einige Bauteile vermessen.

Da ist das IGBT Modul defekt.
Kurzschluß im W-Zweig, wahrscheinlich die Schutzdiode.
Jedenfalls bin ich aktuell auf der suche nach einem Shop
wo man ein passendes Modul in Einzelstückzahlen kaufen kann.


----------



## Ruebe (28 August 2010)

Hallo,

besten Dank für die Info.

Falls Du einen Weg finden solltest,wäre es sehr nett wenn Du das hier kundtun würdest...ich hab den FU noch.
Wäre ja Klasse, wenn man das wieder bezahlbar in Ordnung bekommt.

Muß denn das kpl. Modul getauscht werden oder reicht evtl. schon das Auswechseln einzelner Bauteile?

Viele Grüße

Ekkehard


----------



## virtex (28 August 2010)

Das Problem ist eher das Bauteil zu beschaffen.
Man muß das ganze Modul tauschen - kostet so um die 50€!

Das Wechseln ist eher weniger das Problem - wenn man Erfahrung hat.
Allerdings muß man den FU komplett zerlegen und das richtige Lötwerkzeug zur Hand haben.
Mit einem einfachen Lötkolben und Schraubenzieher ist es nicht getan.

Bei Deinem FU ist sicher ein anderes Modul drin wie bei meinem - andere Leistungsklasse und  drei statt wie bei mir zwei Phasen.

Aber da müßtest Du erst einmal aufschrauben und nachsehen.

Ich kann ja berichten wenn ich weiter gekommen bin.


----------



## iPDI (4 September 2010)

virtex schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das Bauteil zu beschaffen.
> Man muß das ganze Modul tauschen - kostet so um die 50€!
> 
> Das Wechseln ist eher weniger das Problem - wenn man Erfahrung hat.
> ...




für diesen Preis / Aufwand kannst du dir schlussendlich 10 neue ATV 31 kaufen  --> Privat ist das ja i.O. - bei der Arbeit wird so etwas sofort weggeworfen.....


----------



## virtex (7 September 2010)

So, jetzt geht er wieder mein FU.

iPDI hat wahrscheinlich recht. Du bekommst *einen* (nicht 10) neuen Altivar 312 Deiner Leistungsklasse für etwa 700€.

Wenn Du Glück hast und wirklich das IGBT Modul defekt ist und es ist zufällig das FB15R06KL4, dann bekommst Du genau dieses für 40€ +20€ Versand bei Mouser Electronics in USA.

Wenn es ein FB20R06KL4 ist bekommst Du es auch, aber du musst gleich mindestens 12 Stück bestellen! Also eher ein Verlustgeschäft.

Ich habe mir da anders geholfen - hat 3€ gekostet - aber das würde ich nur einem empfehlen, der sich mit Elektronik auskennt und den FU privat nutzt.

Ich denke Du bietest Deinen Umrichter eher als defekt beim großen Online Auktionshaus zum Verkauf an.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass er noch 30-50€ bringt.


----------



## hownewfoot (14 September 2010)

*Helmet-cams get location-aware with ContourGPS*

The new ContourGPS captures GPS position, speed, and altitude as well as high-definition video and still photos.(Credit: ContourGPS) We're fans of the ContourHD wearable camcorder. It's easy to use *suspended platform*, captures great looking high-def video, and is rugged enough to survive the occasional knock and bump--in fact, we use the 1080p model every week to capture on-the-road footage for Car Tech Live. Today, Contour announces that the latest feature to come to its line of HD helmet-cams: location awareness in the new ContourGPS.The ContourGPS sports a similar industrial design as the previous ContourHD cameras but the devil's in the details. The most obvious change is the new hump on the record slider. This hump houses the Contour's GPS receiver. The unit also gets a new rear panel and sports the new "Contour" logo (if you're interested in that sort of thing).From a functionality standpoint, the ContourGPS logs the user's GPS position, suspended elevation, and speed once per second while recording video and stores this information (presumably in the metadata of the video file). When played back using the proper software or uploaded to Contour's online community, the video is presented alongside a Google Map that tracks the cameras position alongside the HD video playback. Check the embedded video below to see this function in action:suspended-access.comLike the ContourHD, the ContourGPS features three video resolutions (HD 720p, Tall HD 980p, and Full HD 1080p) all recorded at 30 frames per second, as well as a 60-frame-per-second Action HD 720p setting. Gone is the SD video capture mode, replaced by a still photo mode that captures sequential static photos at 1- to 60-second intervals.The ContourGPS will be available worldwide next week at a $349.99 MSRP.www.suspended-access.comfrom http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-13746_7-20016299-48.html


----------

